# alumacraft 1542 opinions



## juk (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey folks, I am a new member here and have enjoyed reading through the various forums. Several years ago I was doing some general housework for a guy and he mentioned selling his jon boat. We quickly struck a deal. Work for the boat. No big deal. In exchange for my skills, he sold me a 1436 polarkraft jon with a small trailer and a 1993 johnson 9.9 with electric start. All said and done i got it for 800$ The problem was that I almost never used it. I sold it later that year due to a financial crunch. Jumping forward several years, I started duck hunting and fishing. :x now I have no boat and a very strong desire to get one. I won't have anything solid for a few months, but I like to plan and overplan. That's enough about the past. 

Now, I've been cruising through all of the jon manufacturers and I think I have found something that will work splendidly. The Alumacraft 1542. It is the right size and has the right capacity. Any opinions of them? I am thinking that it would be only slightly less stable than a 1448 due to the extra foot or so of hull contacting the water. This boat would only haul more than 2 people in an emergency. Main occupant (me) is 275# and the other would be about the same. The lake I live on is a large lake on the slow and murky Tennessee River. The boat would be for short hops around the lake to get to the honey holes. You think the 1542 would be a good choice for a dual duck/fishing boat? I would deck the front at about bench top height and run a 15-25hp motor (rated for 25). Most of you obviously have more experience with these than I do so I figured I would let more experienced people give their knowledge.

On a side note, I am very happy to be a member of this board. I hope that in time I too will be able to post pics and share my knowledge. Thanks all.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jun 20, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

Let me be the first welcome you! What took you so long? 
I am sorry that I can't help you in your decision, since I have never owned a flatbottom. I have a 14' semi-vee that suits me well, but from what I have read I think the 1442 would suit you fine, but I can't speak from personal experience.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 20, 2009)

:WELCOME: 
Thanks for signing on.


If you are considering this one https://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/1542.php ,it will be great for decking and hunting.You could make a drop in deck that sits level between the bench and bow seat.This will allow you to remove it for hunting.Run a transom mount trolling motor and you can remove that for hunting.Just some ideas to get you think about the mods that are possible.


----------



## juk (Jun 21, 2009)

That's the one Ben. Although I have been without a boat for years, I don't consider myself a complete noob. A good friend of mine is a well known general marine mechanic. Another one of my friends lets me help with projects on his boats in exchange for riding privileges when the season rolls around. But, I help just because I like to have the experience. I probably know just enough to get myself into trouble now. :lol: Thanks for the warm welcome. The attitude of this board had a major part of me joining.


----------



## CarlF (Jun 21, 2009)

I think the 1542 would serve you well. I hunt & fish out of a 1440mv. WHen just me, it is great. With two guys, its a little crowded. So a 1542, with its extra room should be great.

That said, I like an MV hull over a straight flat bow/bottom boat. THe mv will handle the chop much better. You indicated you will be on a large lake, I will assume it can get choppy quick. The MV will give you a better ride.

If you can afford it, I would go with the 1648mv and a 25 two stroke. But if the 1542 is more in your budget, go for it, with the same motor recommendation, a 25 two stroke.


----------



## Zum (Jun 21, 2009)

Seems like a nice boat.
Don't know if you noticed it has a 15" transom so you will be looking at a short shaft motor(unless you build up the transom/jack plate).
Have you been looking at used boats also?


----------



## juk (Jun 21, 2009)

My hunting buddy has a 1752 Lowe roughneck that would be use for those longer, choppy rides. I was actually looking for a boat with a 15" transom. Short shaft motors are easier to find around here. I have considered used boats, but if my budget allows, I would feel better with a hull with a warranty. Thanks all


----------

